# Needing new Idea for Yank Cooler



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

So im about to get me a new 120 qt cooler and i need some ideas on building a new yank cooler. Right now i have a 70 qt. and i got 2 peices of threaded rod going through the end of the cooler so i slide the fish in and have to turn it side ways to get my head in between it. Thinking of doing something where its mounted on the long side so i dont have to do the while turning the fish in the cooler and slide it in and pull up. I like X-Sharks cooler but i trying to fid out if i hit the fish directly in the eyes how exactly it would work. Im open to all ideas.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've used Bamafan611's and it works great. It's very close to what x-shark has.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm in for pics of the setup


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

This is bama's. It's got aluminum angle thru bolted to the cooler with starboard bolted to it. The angle bolted to the groove helps pull the flounder off.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know why it pisted the pic twice.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Alright i found bamafans thread on his cooler and also looked at xshark. Maybe one of them will chime in on this question. When you insert the fish into the cooler is the head sliding stright in the < <--------- so the fish will by laying the lenght of the cooler. Or are you having to rotate the fish around where the head and tail are the width of the cooler. That is what im currently having to do with how i got my threaded rod its about 4 inches apart so i either have to rotate the fish or get the threaded rod inbetween the gig posts


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Put the fish in tail first and turn it sideways in the slot to pull it off. Bama will chime in when he get's time to get back to his computer. He's got a lot going on right now.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ten fo sounds good i might have to try to build one tom. i gotta get a new 120 qt. tired of having a 70 qt and 2 big rubber made totes on the boat trying to free up some space.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Dear god man how many fish you sticking? I have yet to overfill a 2 man limit in a 48qt


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Dear god man how many fish you sticking? I have yet to overfill a 2 man limit in a 48qt


This year must be my year. In the past few i would do 50-60 lbs a night well last year i upped it to around 80 lbs. Well right now im adv. 100-125 lbs a night. I use a 70 qt cooler. After i fill it up i got a big rubbermaid storage tote then ill fill that up then i got fish all over the floor of my boat. And i hate fish on the floor. Im the type of person i have to have a organized boat.. So my boat is only 48 inches wide so the 120 should be find FOR NOW. It is only 39 inches wide. Im going to tackle a yank cooler like bamafans i do belive but instead of putting bolts in the cooler all the way through im goin to use x sharks idea with the rivts


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> When you insert the fish into the cooler is the head sliding stright in the < <--------- so the fish will by laying the lenght of the cooler.


Yes.



> Or are you having to rotate the fish around where the head and tail are the width of the cooler.


Yes again. 

But it more depends on the size of the fish. The biggest thing is having the cooler strapped down so it doesn't move when you lift on the gig. I've torn up several coolers over the years by raking them off with the lid closed.


----------

